
Students Should Learn Bleeding-Control Methods to Prepare for School Shootings - okket
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/13/us/dhs-training-students-mass-casualties.html
======
blackdogie
While I can see the benefits, it’s hard to fathom why they are not looking at
the cause more seriously and just accepting as a fait accompli and say it’s
going to happen, here’s what you need to know.

